# My living room setup



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I took a few quick pics of my living room set up today. I built the entertainment center myself, the sub riser, and the storage ottoman. I got the wall mountable racks for my dvds at ikea. Lemme know what ya think. :bigsmile:
Tv - Samsung LCD ln40a630
Surround - Onkyo s5100 (5.1 setup)
Subwoofer - Premier Acoustics PA-120
DVD player - Sony dsp-n700


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

What's with all of the tap lights in the stool?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Nice set up! GREAT job on the ottoman!


----------



## hvyres (Sep 30, 2009)

hi, 

where did you get the dvd storage racks?


----------

